
Y Combinator Hosts a Job Fair for Startups Tomorrow - jolie
http://www.readwriteweb.com/start/2010/06/y-combinator-hosts-a-job-fair.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+readwriteweb+%28ReadWriteWeb%29&utm_content=Twitter
======
ebtalley
ahh yes, the job fair I was rejected from. sigh..

~~~
coffeemug
Why don't you post your application/resume to get feedback from the community,
and make lemonade out of lemons?

------
dnsworks
This sounds eerily reminiscent of interviewing at Idealab in 2000.

